# I can't find joy in anything



## Hue_Hefner (Feb 19, 2016)

This piece of shit condition has robbed me of emotion, happiness, motivation, meaning, purpose, and connection. This is no way to live.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Same here hope ((


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

I really cant believe how horrible of a condition this really is.


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

same here too loss of emotion anhedonia and numbness is the worse to me


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

Lol that is a way to put it. Meh I mean it is annoying, but yeah it's just the emotional disconnection....the paranoia thoughts have gone away but one question has came back though.

it sucks! having no emotional connection, my emotional disconnection came over a tiny bit of stress/anxiety over some things. It sucks for real. Mine has been getting better....a lot better.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm feeling like this on rainy and cloudy days...


----------



## ThatOneGuy123 (Mar 29, 2016)

Same here. Before, when I only (well, not only) had depression, anxiety, and OCD, I felt like I was still capable of being happy. No matter how depressed I was, when something was funny, I'd be able to laugh, or at least feel some kind of emotion, positive or negative. Now I just feel numb.


----------

